# Give me some Ideas on a livewell



## HoytHunter69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought my Jet Boat and it was mainly used as a Duck boat, since I fish more than anything I want to get it ready so I can fish tournaments out of it. I added a motorguide trollling motor and two batterys up front first, now I have a built in Duel pro charger going in next. My next task is to figure out how to do livewell in it. I will post a pick so you can see what I'm dealing with but its mainly open and the console sits forward in it with one seat at the wheel. I'm wanting to keep it as lite as I can so I'm thinking about doing away with the seat and haveing a livewell I can sit on and drive. post some pics of what you guys have. I could use the help.

Also its a 1652 with a 90/65 merc and I can run 31mph with two guys and all our heavy tackle bags and rods, and 14 gallons of gas. does that sound about right?


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 30, 2011)

Ifit was me i would use a cooler for a live well in your boat.You can plum the cooler with a overflow with through hull fixtures and then go from there.A cooler is light and insalated already and you can then remove it when you not need it in there.Coolers come in many sizes so you will have to choose whaat one you want =D>


----------



## HoytHunter69 (Nov 30, 2011)

hotshotinn said:


> Ifit was me i would use a cooler for a live well in your boat.You can plum the cooler with a overflow with through hull fixtures and then go from there.A cooler is light and insalated already and you can then remove it when you not need it in there.Coolers come in many sizes so you will have to choose whaat one you want =D>



I was thinking about that and also the ones the sell at Cabelas? I do like the idea of being able to remove it when I want to hunt ducks or gators though.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 30, 2011)

If you go with built in, you can buy the tank from Great Lakes skipper. They sell tanks that are made to be livewells.

Then you can install an aerator pump, and switch/timer, build a frame/enclosure around it and your all set.


----------



## Darkside (Nov 30, 2011)

Speed sounds a little slower than I would have guessed. I had a 1760 with the same outboard jet, .125" sides, .190" bottom and UHMW bolted to the bottom and it ran about the same speed. 31-32mph.


----------



## tepponogu (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought a toho livewell rig from a friend. They sell for like $200-$300 brand new. It fits perfectly and has an aeration system run by a bilge pump. Works great. I have pics, but theyre too big for the forum for some reason.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Dec 10, 2011)

I like your idea of a livewell you can still sit on. Maybe still be able to mount a seat to it with the lid off to the side.


----------



## tepponogu (Dec 10, 2011)

If you're referring to the Toho Rig, the lids say not to sit or stand on them. My kid sat on it and it held him okay (he's about 45+#). It does look like it starts to cave in when I crawl across it trying not to put too much weight on it.

https://www.basspro.com/TohoRig-Livewell/product/883/50761

This is the one that I have. The center is a console for accessories or what ever. The left and right side run underneath the center for one large well, or it has a divider that you can put up to make two different wells.


----------



## HoytHunter69 (Dec 12, 2011)

tepponogu said:


> If you're referring to the Toho Rig, the lids say not to sit or stand on them. My kid sat on it and it held him okay (he's about 45+#). It does look like it starts to cave in when I crawl across it trying not to put too much weight on it.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/TohoRig-Livewell/product/883/50761
> 
> This is the one that I have. The center is a console for accessories or what ever. The left and right side run underneath the center for one large well, or it has a divider that you can put up to make two different wells.




Still havent found what I want so I'm thinking I might go with this one?


----------



## tepponogu (Dec 12, 2011)

HoytHunter69 said:


> tepponogu said:
> 
> 
> > If you're referring to the Toho Rig, the lids say not to sit or stand on them. My kid sat on it and it held him okay (he's about 45+#). It does look like it starts to cave in when I crawl across it trying not to put too much weight on it.
> ...


It's been very good to me. Empty, its light enough that I can pick it up by myself (I have a spinal disease that makes lifting hard). The center console has a removable plug in it, so in the summer I just throw some ice in there and as the day goes along, the ice melts through the plug hole to keep the water cool.


----------



## po1 (Dec 12, 2011)

The Toho-Rig Livewell I've had for the last two years has been great it's either in one of the boats or the back of my pickup. I replaced the straps with rope handles to make it easier to move. That idea with ice in the middle is a good idea tepponogu has, I'll have to put that in practice next summer.


----------



## tepponogu (Dec 12, 2011)

po1 said:


> The Toho-Rig Livewell I've had for the last two years has been great it's either in one of the boats or the back of my pickup. I replaced the straps with rope handles to make it easier to move. That idea with ice in the middle is a good idea tepponogu has, I'll have to put that in practice next summer.



I love the rope handle idea! You don't really need the straps that it comes with. When that thing is filled with water, it's not going anywhere anyway. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 1, 2012)

for those that have used the great lakes skipper tanks, what do you do for a lid? all of them don't include a lid. Other than that, they seem ideal.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm just using a wooden hatch for it. Same as all the other lids. But I did seal it as best I could. I'll probably add a foam seal to the bottom of the lid, that follows the shape of the livewell too.


----------

